# Anglesea/Holyhead Boxing Day Worries



## 96183 (Aug 31, 2005)

Picked up my first M/H in October so very new to this.. We're booked on the early ferry from Holyhead to Ireland on the 27th December. So the plan is to stay as close as possible to Holyhead. 

Where is the safest place to stay on Anglesea on St. Stephens/Boxing Day?

This is the first time wife and kids will have slept in the M/H so it's important my wife feels safe, as she's not yet completely in favour of M/Hs.

I was tempted to try to stay at the port, is this possible at Holyhead?

Any help appreciated, many thanks
Dave


----------



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

I am originally from Anglesey and IMO you would be best avoiding Holyhead if your wife is worried! You could try Trearddur Bay and possibly even wild park near the beach (although I haven't been up to this area for several years now). If you want a site to stay on I can check into CC sites for you if you wish, not sure how many are open at that time of year? Ana xx


----------



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

These are not CC sites and neither are they in Trearddur Bay (can't find one open there) but they are within easy driving distance of Holyhead and are open all year.
Alltwen Goch in Caergeiliog tel 01407 741289
Ty'n Llidiart in Bryngwran tel 01407 810678

Not sure of facilites etc but you could sound them out and give them a ring? Ana xx


----------



## 96183 (Aug 31, 2005)

*Anglesea*

Ana, Thanks for your help..

I guess you get a different impression of a place driving through, I had always thought Anglesea looks very tranquil.

Not sure what we'll do, I would expect everywhere to be fairly quiet boxing day and I guess most sites will be closed.

Probably just head to the port.


----------



## Bryanor (May 9, 2005)

We sometimes use the long-term car park at the port.
£5 for 24 hours and no facilities with the added bonus of the noise of the ferries coming in and out, however it suits us.

Bryan


----------



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

Techno ... didn't intend to give you the wrong impression of Anglesey ... it is indeed very tranquil , I just wouldn't recommend Holyhead!! There are beautiful beaches, interesting villages and I'm quite sure loads of places where you could wild park with lovely views. Just that I haven't been there for so long and never in a motorhome. Hope you have a great trip anyway!! Ana xx


----------



## 96183 (Aug 31, 2005)

Bryanor said:


> We sometimes use the long-term car park at the port.
> £5 for 24 hours and no facilities with the added bonus of the noise of the ferries coming in and out, however it suits us.
> 
> Bryan


Thanks Bryan, I'm not expecting too much noise from ferries as they are not running Boxing Day, which is why we have to stay. 
We will call the campsites Ana has found tomorrow to see if they are open. If not £5 seems ideal as we don't need any services.

Much appreciated.

Dave


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi Techno,

a very nice place to spend a "wild night" close to Holyhead is South Stack. See Campsite Database. Quiet and safe in a tranquil location at the end of a dead-end road. 

Except, of course, in times of gale...

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## 88974 (May 11, 2005)

Hi, Techno,

I hope you have not booked with Irish Ferries, normally quite good but on the news here there is major industrial issues going on at the moment, one wonders if there will be an irish ferries company come the end of the year. Apparently a ferry left France last night and is due to dock in wexford today, but they are been refused entry, Dublin port will not allow them dock, I would hate to aboard that ship.


On a lighter note, I hope you have a great time in Ireland, what parts of the country do you tend to trave. There is a very good campsite just outside of Dublin, with good transport from the site to the city centre. Also easy access to the rest of the country. p.m. me if you want other information.


----------



## 89660 (Jun 2, 2005)

*Holyhead*

We've stayed overnight at the country park at Breakwater Quarry.Good views of the boats.It is signposted from Holyhead. It is shown on AA map.


----------



## 96183 (Aug 31, 2005)

GypsyRose said:


> These are not CC sites and neither are they in Trearddur Bay (can't find one open there) but they are within easy driving distance of Holyhead and are open all year.
> Alltwen Goch in Caergeiliog tel 01407 741289
> Ty'n Llidiart in Bryngwran tel 01407 810678
> 
> Not sure of facilites etc but you could sound them out and give them a ring? Ana xx


Just booked Ty'n Llidiart, sounds ideal - £7 and very friendly.
Thanks to you all for your help.

And yes Ladybird - we have booked with Irish Ferries!


----------



## 88974 (May 11, 2005)

Techno

I hope everything goes well for you. 27th is a busy day on the ferries and if things are not resolved with the Irish Ferries you may not get on to stena. 

Hopefully everything will be back to normal then.


----------



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

Techno ... glad you got that sorted ... now all you have to do is concentrate on having a good time!! Ana xx


----------

